

[Show HN] Pica for iPad - A Facebook client - huytoan_pc
http://picaapp.com

======
RodgerTheGreat
Is there a reason it's named after an eating disorder characterized by a
compulsion to consume indigestible objects? Maybe I'm missing a reference.

~~~
xuki
No it's not related

------
xuki
Hi,

huytoan_pc and I made this app. Here's some code if you want to try it out:

A6FRFK3NXFRY LEEHRFKY7K37 NX3WYEXAFP7F L9YE6T464Y63 H796J3TP9FFY 39P7EFMN9LNH
JRKNRP3AEKEX W4XFM3FA446J Y9999Y9KE7X6 77LHYF33M66R

Please reply and tell which code you got so other people know =).

~~~
angerman
Hi, got Y9999Y9KE7X6 :) Will be in Singapore next week, want to meet up?

~~~
xuki
We are in sf for wwdc, will be back by end of June. Send me an email @
jason@tinywhale.net?

------
cledet
Bought the app. It's a lot bettter than the official one. Keep up the great
work.

~~~
xuki
Thank you :-)

------
ggalan
no SALT?

